# 2nd Annual Little Beaver Creek Float



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

We'll be floating the Little Beaver Creek near East Liverpool again this year, it was a blast last April for big smallies and some saugeye & sauger. Anyone who would like to join us is more than welcome to come along on one of the best floats Ohio has to offer. Just post here or PM me or you can check the progress of our local floats this year at fishohiocanoeclub.net. The Date is the same as last year 4-19 & 4-20. 4-19 ( SAT) is a short 3 mile float through the State Park with Class 1 rapids and shallow water, good for beginners. Day 2 ( Sun) has some real rapids and is about 5 1/2 miles of good fishing and a nice passage through some good Ohio history. We caught some nice fish there last April.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Atwood......that is as pretty of a setting as any one could ever ask to fish in or just do any outdoor activity in.....First started going there 36 years ago..First to fish.......then spent alot of years "grouse and bushy-tail" hunting there.....So Spruce Vale LookOut.....Horsemans Campground ........Gretchen's Lock.............all became very favorite places....Too old to roam it like I once did......but will always live on in my heart and thoughts.... Thanks for the pic's..........Jon Sr.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Just started camping at the Horseman's camp this past summer....best time I think I have had to date w/ my horses...I just learned to 'really' ride in the last 2 yrs and that Beavercreek is some of the steepest hills and best overlook scenery I could imagine....

really gives you a feel for how things used to be back in the 16, 17, 1800's...

...and next time I go back, a rod is gettin strapped to the back of my saddle....lots of nice pools w/ smallies and carp that I could see from horseback....

any other species in those parts ?....

steely123


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

We catch alot of nice saugeye and sauger all year long, it's my most reliable eye creek with an occasional walleye too. The wipers run up in there pretty heavy too. It's an awesome catfish creek also once you weed through the drum, suckers and carp. Alot of big fish is my favorite thing about the Little Beaver, the best scenery in Ohio is just the icing on the cake.





I caught that last smallie while throwing a HJ14 for winter saugeye.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Atwood...... Your making me "drool" with more of those cool pic's... Sure is god's country........STEELY 123......glad your getting to see some of this....... cant explain.......have to see....."country". Horseback makes it even that much better........PS. Dont for get that Rod........ on one of your trail rides......ENJOY GUYS..............Jon Sr.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I really need to get down there this spring. What's a good place to camp?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like the float trip would be right up my alley, I spend alot of time on the creek in the summer and it is truly a real sleeper for smallmouth. You can even rent canoes from the park office.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

beadhead said:


> I really need to get down there this spring. What's a good place to camp?



They have a state park campground that's not on the creek but right above it. There is some camps upstream and Kennedy Park along the Ohio River in Newell WV. is a fun place to camp and it's close to Mountaineer and Little Beaver and on the Ohio to boot. They have group camping right on Little Beaver, I'd love to have a group big enough to camp there. We have a hard time getting anyone to go because it's out of the way for most and the rapids from the state park down scare some off. It's one of the two best floats in Ohio in my opinion and probably the best of the two. It depends on what your camping with too, Lock 30 upstream from the state park is an excellent RV park and it's on the creek.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I've lost alot of my Little Beaver pics during a computer crash but I'll try to find some and I'll get more this year.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

little beaver creek


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pic sauguy. I hope to start hammering the creek next weekend.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The float is getting close, it looks like we have at least 3 boats so far.


----------

